
Free 2 day shipping is a joke.. (2016) - kundiis
https://www.amazon.com/forum/amazon%20prime?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx19TKUDUCVHDNP&cdThread=Tx1H9OW9TL0SDGP
======
darrenkopp
I guess Amazon has to dumb down their marketing for some people but it's
always meant, and I've always understood it to be, two _business_ days. If the
shipper doesn't deliver on the weekend, that's not Amazons fault.

------
qrohlf
Also disagree, Amazon Prime has changed the way I approach ecommerce where I
will actually order stuff that I need by a certain date. Many third-party
ecommerce vendors, even if I pick 2-day shipping, it might be 2-3 days before
the package is even packed and dropped off with the shipping service.

~~~
oddlyaromatic
As somebody who regularly ships orders from an independent web store, I can
confirm we are just not going to be as quick at getting stuff out as a full-
time warehouse. It's a part time job and I ship a few days a week. We don't
set the expectation that things go out right away, but if somebody says they
need something by a certain date, I make it happen even if it's not
convenient.

------
wfunction
I thought shipping and handling have been different since the dawn of
e-commerce. Not that I like it, but I don't ever read "2-day shipping" and
ever assume it means the seller will mail the item on the same day. There's
handling involved before the mailman can even do anything. (If they say it is
delivered by a certain day then of course I take it at face value.) Is this
really a surprise at this day and age?

------
SAI_Peregrinus
It's free 2 business day shipping. Some items/places can be shipped with a
carrier that delivers on weekends, but many can't with the carrier's 2-day
option. You (Amazon) might have to pay for the carrier's next-day shipping to
get weekend delivery, so it can be impossible to get something delivered on a
Saturday when ordering on a Thursday.

The annoying thing with Amazon shipping is that sometimes you can't order an
expedited shipping option if needed, even for prime items. This tends to be
due to third-party sellers that participate in the prime program, but for some
reason don't offer any other option but the free 2-day. There have been times
when I've paid the extra for next-day air for some things, though it tends to
be very expensive.

------
bsder
The article is kind of stupid. He has a point in that it isn't really "2-day"
shipping, it's 2 _business_ day shipping. Nobody who understands shipping in
the US expects Saturday delivery without an extra charge. However, Amazon
probably should adjust their advertising copy.

The larger issue is that I simply no trust Amazon to actually deliver. Between
Amazon "accidentally" switching my purchases to something non-Prime and not
actually having something in stock in spite of their claims to the contrary, I
cannot count on any delivery date promised by Amazon.

If I need computer parts, for example, I'm going to Newegg because they will
_actually_ have the part and _actually_ deliver when they say they will.

------
b_rett
[https://www.amazon.com/forum/amazon%20prime/ref=cm_cd_et_md_...](https://www.amazon.com/forum/amazon%20prime/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx19TKUDUCVHDNP&cdMsgID=Mx2V2LNDVY631NT&cdMsgNo=13&cdPage=1&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx1H9OW9TL0SDGP#Mx2V2LNDVY631NT)

------
systematical
On one had they should adhere to what they advertise, on the other hand I am
looking at people complain that a product they ordered from their asses took 3
days instead of 2 to arrive. Not sure how to feel about this.

------
Overtonwindow
Prime 2-day shipping has been a godsend to me. Only rarely has it taken 3 days
for something, and even in an emergency I was able to get one day delivery
also for free.

------
petraeus
Somebody post that cartoon of the customer you explain the same thing to 100
times but he still doesn't get it

------
tcarn
I disagree, have had great luck with Amazon, sometimes even get free 1 day
shipping

~~~
IshKebab
It's always free 1-day shipping in the UK. I actually got a micro-USB 3 cable
with free same-day shipping recently. Cost me £6. No idea how they make money
on that.

~~~
jhanschoo
OTOH, if you have a reliable distribution system, it's cheaper for you
yourself if you can deliver your goods as soon as possible. Every bought item
sitting in the warehouse is occupying space that you could put something else
in your inventory.

At least, that's what it seems like to me as a layman.

